# Supreme Service Yet Again



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Bit good at this car cleaning lark you are'nt you

Pop in for some bits. Come away with yet more new goodies courtesy of C&S

Great face to face service yet again. Despite the fact I am a buddy of yours I always like to be treated like a customer when I come down. I always smell better when I leave as well :thumb:

Cheers Johnny :wave:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Mr Erico, its a pleasure as always! 

Good to see you spend twice the amount you wanted too as well!! 

That was non of my influence either!!

LOL 

Cheers Fella, 

Johnny


----------



## Phoenix-one (May 7, 2006)

Apparently I just missed you as well....was in there getting some of the products you recommended...


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Mr Erico, its a pleasure as always!
> 
> Good to see you spend twice the amount you wanted too as well!!
> 
> ...


Ahem, that's rather like the barman saying to the drunk "good to see you spend twice the amount you wanted"
 :lol:


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

He pinned me down as well, and made me drink some purple stuff, some green stuff and then smeared me all over with some blue stuff

Bloomin Gorgeous 

Phoenix, enjoy your gear buddy :thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I'll just hijack King E's thread to say thanks again to Johnny for a quick delivery.

Placed the order yesterday mid-morning for some Hyper Wash and some applicator pads. It all arrived safe this morning...:thumb:


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

King Eric said:


> He pinned me down as well, and made me drink some purple stuff, some green stuff and then smeared me all over with some blue stuff
> 
> Bloomin Gorgeous
> 
> Phoenix, enjoy your gear buddy :thumb:


Whatever floats yer boat boys   :lol:


----------

